# iPod Classic : Bruit disque dur



## GrégoryiPhone (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

Aujourd'hui, après une mini chute de mon iPod classic, j'ai remarqué ( paranoïa ? ) un bruit de " tac " et puis comme un bruit " d'extinction " lorsque je lance un morceaux, ou j'appuie sur suivant, ou parfois même quand je reviens au menu principal. Il fait exactement le même bruit que lorsque je le synchronise avec iTunes.

Dois-je m'inquiéter ? 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Oizo (10 Mai 2011)

Mon vieil iPod (de 2005) me fait aussi ce bruit depuis un moment (il doit être fatigué). Cela n'a pas d'incidence en utilisation quotidienne, le seul soucis que j'ai constaté est un échec de synchronisation sur iTunes de temps à autre, mais dans ce cas il suffit que je relance et ça passe... pour le moment !


----------



## GrégoryiPhone (10 Mai 2011)

Sauf que je l'ai acheté il y a 3 semaines ... 

J'ai regardé un peu partout sur le net et apparemment, c'est tout à fait normal. 

Le tiens n'a donc pas eu ce problème auparavant alors ou bien tu t'en ais jamais aperçu ? 

De mon coté, c'est un vraiment un bruit minime, il faut soit être dans un silence complet pour l'entendre, ou le coller à la tronche quand on est dans la rue ...


----------



## Oizo (10 Mai 2011)

le bruit de "tac" qu'il fait est assez fort, on l'entend bien, et il ne le faisait pas au début. Mais bon cet iPod a maintenant 6 ans donc je pense que l'usure y est pour quelque chose ! 

Je suis impressionné par contre par la bonne tenue de sa batterie, qui, avec l'iPod branché à la TV avec son câble vidéo, tient le temps d'un film entier de 2h sans soucis !


----------



## Pharrel (29 Août 2011)

Salut, j'ai egalement un ipod classic et il fait egalement ce petit bruit lorseque je l'arrete.


----------

